# Passed this today.. what is it??



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Thought it was a 55 nomad, but take note dostance of rear wheel to door. Maybe its some chopped version?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks like someone tried to make a nomad out of a regular Bel Air possibly? The door pilars on the nomads raked forward unlike the regular Bel Air which sit straight. That rear wheel being so close to the door is unusual though...maybe it was shortened.


----------



## JonTX (Oct 15, 2010)

Chevy made a 2 door Nomad.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

JonTX said:


> Chevy made a 2 door Nomad.


It is not a nomad...look at the door pilar and rear tire position relative to the door in the link you posted compared to the picture above.


----------



## JonTX (Oct 15, 2010)

hmmmm true....still looking.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

not a nomad


----------



## JonTX (Oct 15, 2010)

again look at the pilliar at the door, that is angled the top pic is not.


----------



## JonTX (Oct 15, 2010)

here is a chop job of a 57.... http://hooniverse.com/2010/07/29/1957-chevy-is-a-chop-not-a-shop/


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I like this '57....


----------



## JonTX (Oct 15, 2010)

what car?

i love this 55

http://www.dallasclassicchevy.com/FeatureCar0508Poteet.htm


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I like this '57....


Nice headlights...hell, even the surf board has a woodie!:rotfl:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like they cut down a 4 door. This is a pic of a '56 4 door. The door pillar is straight like the OP's pic. Looks like they cut out the second door panel.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

*1958 Studebaker Scotsman 2dr wagon, maybe after a little grill work?*


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

thinking its a chop job.. here is another pic from an diff angle.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

fin&feather said:


> Thought it was a 55 nomad, but take note dostance of rear wheel to door. Maybe its some chopped version?


It a terrible attempt a a 55 short wheel chop job! FUGLY!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

fin&feather said:


> thinking its a chop job.. here is another pic from an diff angle.


I dont think the hood looks right, looks too short


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

fin&feather said:


> *1958 Studebaker Scotsman 2dr wagon, maybe after a little grill work?*


Man, I have been looking at the front end of that car since you posted it...and I must say it is a work of art!


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

looks like a 4 door 210 been chopped


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

JonTX said:


> Chevy made* a* 2 door Nomad.


I am pretty sure all "Nomads" wer 2 door. Thats what seperated the Nomad from the standard 4 door waggon.

I agree it is not a Nomad.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

A 55 wagon (not Nomad) with a shortened wheel base. Possible a 4 door with the rear door removed and body/chassis along with the rear door.


----------

